# Urinal Vacuum Breakers



## Glennman CBO (Sep 14, 2010)

2009 UPC. We have a plumbing contractor proposing to install a 90 deg turn metering push button valve on a urinal. The valve is a Pasco, part # 21810. This valve does not appear to have a vacuum breaker on it. Has anyone ever seen this valve installed?

I looked into the 2006 IPC to see how it reads as well. It mentions flushometer valves for urinals in chpater 4, but does not refer specifically to section 608 for protection of the water supply, but I'm assuming that a vacuum breaker is required in the IPC based on the wording in 608.1, 608.2.

In UPC section 603.4.1 it specifically couples the requirement for a vacuum breaker with urinals. I have an inquiry into the manufacturer, but they haven't contacted me yet (it's only been a few minutes).

To top it off, the plumber says the same valve is already installed in several business around the city. He mentioned a few, and I will stop in those just for a looksee. Lucky they aren't installed in the ladies restrooms! That could get interesting.

I hope they weren't ones that I finalled!


----------



## globe trekker (Sep 14, 2010)

Glennman,

Is this what the plumber is proposing to install?

:zoom('http://static.zoovy.com/img/johnwb63/-/21840_1')'>
	
Push button self-closing 90 degree flushvalve without vacuum breaker. Chrome plated brass. 1/2" FPT inlet. 3/4" OD x 8" chrome plated brass tailpiece. Chrome plated brass urinal spud flange with spud nut, washers 1/2" IPS wall flange.

Pasco also has one "with" the vaccum breaker.

:zoom('http://static.zoovy.com/img/johnwb63/-/2/21849.jpg')'>

Push button self-closing 90 degree flushvalve with vacuum breaker. Chrome plated brass. 1/2" FPT inlet. Vacuum breaker with 9" overall length. Chrome plated brass urinal spud flange with spud nut, washers 1/2" IPS wall flange. 

.


----------



## Glennman CBO (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes globe.

It is the 1st one. The 2nd one appears to comply, and that's the one they should be installing.

Thanks.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm not familiar with urinal flush valves that do not have vacuum breakers; however, if some manufacturer has developed a  backflow prevention devise that meets all the requirements; and, that provides protection of the potable water supply, without using the standard vacuum breakers; I'm all for it.

Flush valve vacuum breakers require continual replacing after they fail; and they fail frequently; especially in military barracks. I worked at a major military base; where replacing several vacuum breakers and flush valve diaphrams, was part of a normal day.

The flush valve should come with aproval information along with the installation instructions.

Uncle Bob


----------



## Glennman CBO (Sep 14, 2010)

In my inquiry to the manufacturer, I asked tham if they have some kind of cross connection prevention feature incorported into the unit besides a vacuum breaker.

If they do, then I would be satisfied with that.

If not, I wonder why they would make and sell a product that doesn't meet either the IPC or UPC. Where would they sell the things, somewhere in the jungles in South America?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 6, 2010)

"I wonder why they would make and sell a product that doesn't meet either the IPC or UPC. Where would they sell the things, somewhere in the jungles in South America?"

This answer applies to all products that do not meet code;

They sell the them (and lots of them) to Universities, Home Depot, and Lowes. 

Uncle Bob


----------



## Glennman CBO (Oct 6, 2010)

The plumber has decided to install all "Sloan" type valves that have the vacuum breakers.

I do not know how they would ever sell the other style valves if they are not approved by either IPC or UPC. That's what makes me question whether I am looking at it correctly.


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 6, 2010)

Glennman,

Like Uncle Bob said, they will sell [ or try to sell ] the non-compliant ones to whoever will

buy them. The ' big box ' stores, and other retailers, aren't concerned about code compliance.

And you already know that Universities are in the "profit business", NOT code compliance.

It's up to individuals; like the good people on this forum, to monitor such activities.

With that said, ...you are hereby awarded a Gold Star, ...some "Good Guy Points" and an

all-around, "one-size-fits-all" thank you, ...for actually doing your job!     You have

actually protected the public!

.


----------

